# Bath salt help



## Cathy8 (Nov 30, 2006)

Help! How can i keep my bath salts from clumping? I make mine with epsom salts. I've heard kosher salts don't clump, but they are expensive. I was hoping there was something I could do to help prevent clumping.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

I only use Dead Sea salt and they never clump- lessen fragrance maybe? I add a little Jojoba or whatever other oil I have on hand then some FO and never have clumping issues.
I also let them sit for a week in a sealed glass container and shake them up every once a day gently.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 29, 2007)

I use epsom salts in mine also and don't have a clumping problem. I agree with Leansoapqueen-maybe less FO and be sure to mix well.


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 29, 2007)

Mix your fo with dendric salt. Dendric salt does not clump and will help hold the fo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

you could add a bit of cornstarch.......

what is the texture of the bath salts that you make?


I do this because mine are super ultra uber fine in texture.


----------



## NeosoulSister (Dec 25, 2007)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> Mix your fo with dendric salt. Dendric salt does not clump and will help hold the fo.



Yes, this works well for me.  My salts are a combo of epsom, dendric and dead sea salt.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Dec 27, 2007)

a slightly off topic bath salt question....i was looking around for instruction to make bath salts scented with essential oils...some of the recipes said to let the salts dry on a baking sheet for a few hours, but these were the ones that included colorant. If i don't add anything water based, I wouldn't have to let them dry would I? i was afraid the EOs would all dissipate if i did that!


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Dec 28, 2007)

faithy said:
			
		

> you could add a bit of cornstarch.......



I have read that cornstarch can cause yeast infections....YUCK!  I made a whole batch of bath bombs using a recipe that called for cornstarch, then after doing a little more research, I tossed ALL of them and started again using just citric acid and baking soda.  Personally, I avoid cornstarch because, well, who wants a yeast infection?!?! (and also because my kids use my products and that's the last thing I'd wish on my 3 yr old daughter!)

kelly


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

mcleodnaturals said:
			
		

> faithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nope kelly you have that mixed up with sugar, now that can cause yeast infections however cornstarch is ok to use.   I mean you wouldn't want half your tub filled with it, but a bath bomb or two or three is just fine in the tub.


And apart from the fact that when you take a bath water does not go up and into that area on it's own.

but this was taken from the monistat web site

http://www.monistat.ca/english/common.html



> Prevention
> There are several things you can do that may help prevent the recurrence of yeast infections:
> 
> Maintain proper hygiene - ~snip~ by thoroughly towelling off after bathing or dusting with plain cornstarch to absorb excess moisture.~snip~
> ...


----------

